

Clojure Protocol Namespaces - bostonaholic
http://matthewboston.com/blog/clojure-protocol-namespaces/

======
al2o3cr
"Notice the use of dash in the :require but the use of underscore in the
:import. This is because the :import is a Java import used for Java classes,
and we must refer to our SchoolBus record as a Java class."

Just like how monads are burritos, apparently Clojure is a coffee cup with a
hole in it - it's leaked Java all over the place. ;)

~~~
bostonaholic
There is some leaky Java, and it can be painful at times.

